
WhatsApp's next version to include VoIP calls and recording - Golumring
http://www.geektime.com/2014/10/12/exclusive-whatsapp-to-pioneer-voip-call-recording/
======
Japeto1
Doesn't sound reasonable. This kinda against US privacy rulings that disallow
call recording....

